

This (very basic) website is hosted on an alarm clock - middlegeek
http://kwf.dyndns.org:5821/

======
gregschlom
Now, it would be very nice if the website displayed the actual time on the
alarm clock.

Or even better: what about streaming the video from a webcam pointing at the
alarm clock?

Talk about meta...

------
_grrr
A few years back (before the iPhone & Android were out) I hosted a website on
my Nokia N82 phone. Nokia enabled this by routing requests to the server on
your phone via a URL hosted at '<yourname>.mymobilesite.net' (now
discontinued).

------
jws
I wonder how badly the "Chumby" name hurts their organic search.

Of the 18 comments currently on HN, discounting one explicit correction, we
have 3 erroneous "Chumpy"s and 1 correct "Chumby".

It's a shame all the useful names are trademarked and we have to resort to
synthetic alphabetic tags for the rest of eternity.

~~~
shadowfox
> It's a shame all the useful names are trademarked and we have to resort to
> synthetic alphabetic tags for the rest of eternity

There is always the number line :P

------
Timothee
To be fair, this is not your grandpa's alarm clock, but a Chumpy. Though I'm
sure _that_ could be done too without too much trouble.

~~~
bootload
_"... To be fair, this is not your grandpa's alarm clock, but a Chumpy. ..."_

Chumby ~ <http://www.chumby.com/pages/compare>

the authors build page ~ [http://kennethfinnegan.blogspot.com/2010/11/chumby-
webserver...](http://kennethfinnegan.blogspot.com/2010/11/chumby-webserver-
without-flash-drive.html) and there is an foss version CHB available ~
<http://wiki.ladyada.net/chumbyhackerboard> from Ada Industries

------
chrisbroadfoot
This alarm clock runs on a web server!

~~~
samwise
It's more like a web server that runs an alarm clock. The Chumby has the
computing power of web servers 10 years ago.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Isn't that what I just said?

~~~
cabalamat
No

------
SimplePast
The Chumpy is a full featured computer with Linux running on a 454 MHz ARM
processor used as an alarm clock !

~~~
seabee
My phone has a 1GHz ARM processor and is used as an alarm clock! Can't a big
thing be a small thing too?

------
thijsterlouw

      Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at kwf.dyndns.org:5821.
    

well, I guess that was expected for a website that is hosted on an alarm clock
:)

~~~
aperiodic
It's working fine for me. Perhaps it just needed to be turned off and on
again? :)

~~~
thechangelog
Or press Snooze.

------
latch
Chumpy looks interesting (feel like I should have known about it before
now)..but I find the choice between battery+cheaper vs stereo unfortunate. I'd
consider a Chumpy One + Stereo (at a higher price)..but as-is, I feel the
available options lacking.

~~~
phirephly
It does have a stereo 1/8th inch jack on it, and neither set of speakers is
really any good for music, so if you really care about audio quality, I would
use external speakers. Stereo doesn't do that much when the speakers are 4"
apart.

------
grigy
Seems the alarm clock is turned off, because the website is down right now.

------
c4urself
what happens to the site when the alarm goes off?

------
to
thats like installing a webserver on an eeepc and saying its hosted on a
picture frame...

